# Rams Win the Superbowl



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Yeah I know its old news, but I mean * this* year. I figured, why wait until the last minute. Who's gonna stop'em? As long as they come out of the season reasonably healthy, especially if Kurt's thumb is reasonably sound so they can hold down the turnovers, the only team that can stop them is the Rams. Other teams don't stop them, they occasionally beat themselves. They have the same great offense they have had for three years now, the defense was totally revamped, and if it's in the top 10 defenses after one year of being formed, what will it be like when they really figure out what they're doing? Can you say "dynasty?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

The main thing I dislike about the Rams are the fickle fans who wouldn't bother speaking abotu the Rams three years ago, now they won't shut up about them.

I didn't pick them to finish as strong this year based on what they did at the end of last year. And of course, their below-average defense. That has all changed -- they get all of my respect after the game with S.F. last weekend. 

The AFC, however is not as easy to measure. I'd say either the Raiders or the Steelers will advance to New Orleans. But, the way the Raiders are playing lately, I think the Steelers have the edge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

I was a Ram's fan from day one in St. Louis. In defense of St. Louis I have to say that they supported the team incredibly well considering the first few seasons there. Obviously, winning the Superbowl is a real fan booster, and many people who weren't necesarily football fans got very interested. For goodness sake, my 80 year old mother-in-law, living in Southern California, and * definately* not your typical sports fan, knew about Kurt Warner. Last year was a real letdown, but that was hard to take for the team, much less the fans. I will admit that four years ago I was about ready to go back to my first love, the Vikings, although I was always willing to accept free tickets to the Rams, and believe me, there were free tickets available for many games. In fact, I complained to Mike Martz a couple of months after the Superbowl that because of him I never got offered free tickets anymore. He told me not to expect any for a long time to come.  He didn't offer me any in compensation though.  Now the fear is that after just one year Lovey will leave his position as defensive coordinator and take a head coaching job somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2001)

The Rams have a good chance of winning the super bowl. My Pics for the big game are: AFC- Raiders or Steelers, NFC- Rams or 49ers. Iv given up all hope for the Titans for this year.  

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

By beating the no-class trash-talking Saints with their no-class fans on Monday night, the "finesse * that*" Rams locked up a spot in the playoffs. The next three games go to decide home field advantage. Considering the records of their opponents in these games, they should be in good shape, if they don't get sloppy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

You've got to admit that the Saints showed up last night. They proved that they are not as good a team as the Rams, but they made it closer than I thought it would be.

With the Colts, Falcons, and Panthers left on the Rams plate, they should run the table -- barring major injury. However, both of the Rams losses came in the "Your name here" Dome in St. Louis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

And speaking of "barring major injury," it is important to note that both losses came while Faulk was out with a bum knee. And Warner was hampered by a sore thumb. His thumb must have been feeling pretty good last night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2001)

The Steelers will KA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

The Steelers are history for this year. Sunday its the Patriots and the Rams. I (and almost everybody else) predict that the Rams will win. Anybody want to pick New England?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I will go out on the line and say I pick New England by 4 points!

I run into some of the players from time to time here in Hartford. Seems as though if they want to go out they dont want to go into Boston but instead come to Hartford where they blend in better with folks.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2002)

I really want the Pats to win but the Ram most likly will win. The Eagals were close, I wish they were in the Superbowl instead of the Rams.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2002)

Last I read New England is getting like 14 to 15 pts.

Most everyone expects the Rams to win.

I'm a Cleveland Browns fan , I never really cared that much for Belichick when he coached Cleveland,...BUT....Belichick and his staff have the talent to put together a defence that could slow the Rams waaaaaay down, which could keep New England in the game.

When Belichick was at Cleveland, the Browns sucked, their players weren't that talented, but he managed one thing with Cleveland week to week....He always put together a good defensive plan that always seemed to keep Cleveland in the game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

and most vividly the footage of the Cots Victory party. It was held the Thursday before the game.


There is a reaon why they actually play these games. Once in awhile you get sutrprised.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Nice pick Scott, you were one of the minorities when you made that pick. 

It's really not wise and gamble against the NFL, if you wanna gamble college games are much more predictable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

"Rams Win the Superbowl"

LOL. THey got beaten like a red-headed stepchild.
Bogy, your overachivers came crashing down back to earth hard.


----------

